# Bosh



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

(i thought i had posted this before...)

just how good is this kid? there are plenty of KG comparison but i assume that he isn't of the calibre that garnett was coming out of highschool? i make that assumption because no one seems to think that he can do anything next season whereas KG stepped in (as a twig) and made a significant impact. can bosh do the same?

is the KG comparison accurate? how about odom? how is his passing and team skills? what would you estimate his vert to be? how about his ability to bulk up? will he remain a very slender player like KG has? 

any and all thoughts and comments are welcome...i'd love to see some highlights too if anyone has a source.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Chris Bosh=Kevin Garnett + Joe Smith + Jerome Moiso + young Tim Duncan divided by four.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Chris Bosh=Kevin Garnett + Joe Smith + Jerome Moiso + young Tim Duncan divided by four.


hmm, so first year production should be around 10 ppg then?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

anyone? why can't bosh put up decent numbers his first year?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Right now Bosh is my favorite outside of the top 3.

I'd say he ought to be able to come in and do something immediately, but he's probably not going to tear things up. I could see him being a productive role player, however.

The guy he seems most comparable to to me is Lamar Odom. Subtract a some experience and Odom's awesome passing ability (I'd say Bosh's is good, but not spectacular), but add intelligence and work ethic and you've got yourself Chris Bosh.

I think he's going to need at least a year, however, to start producing. He seems skinnier and weaker than Odom and he doesn't seem to have played all that well against the best teams in college. 

I'd like the bulls to get him and then get a MLE SF to let him play behind for a couple of years.


----------



## bealis (Mar 31, 2003)

I've only seen him play once and I didn't see anything spectacular. He does look tall and athletic. To be Garnett, though, you have to be a complete freak of athletic nature. Is he that? To be Odom you have to be able to handle the ball extremely well and pass unbelievably well? Can he do either of those?

I always imagined him being a less athletic Tyson Chandler, who can shoot. Can he block shots and rebound? If these are a yes, he has a future. If not, he is former Bull Brad Sellers( I think that was his name), Jordan's whipping boy and worst nightmare. A tall shooting toothpick.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Right now Bosh is my favorite outside of the top 3.
> 
> I'd say he ought to be able to come in and do something immediately, but he's probably not going to tear things up. I could see him being a productive role player, however.
> ...


yeah, i was thinking he'd probably compare to odom in a number of ways. thanks for the response. that said, i'd like him in toronto.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Right now Bosh is my favorite outside of the top 3.
> 
> I'd say he ought to be able to come in and do something immediately, but he's probably not going to tear things up. I could see him being a productive role player, however.
> ...


I have never heard of Odom and Bosh comparisons before. Odom is a much better ball handler....Bosh is by no means a point forward...better passer as you indicate and a more complete player. If Odom played to his ability he would and could be top 10 in the league...I was super high on this guy since HS...he was the closest thing to Magic even compared to Lebron but Lebron is clearly more special. Bosh is also better athletically and quicker but not faster. I don't really see major similarities. Your analysis that Bosh will be a solid role player his first season and not a premier player yet is on the DOT...TRUTH. He won't be NBA starter ready until end of his second year. Also like as you said he is clearly the best player outside of the top 3 all of all the prospects I have seen. At first I compared Bosh to Duncan...I believe I was the first to ever do that since in a last year post...I liken him to a young McDyess becuz of his athleticism with more range and less aggressiveness.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Bosh IMO is most similar to Rashard Lewis. Bosh is a high percentage 3-shooter, long and skinny (but like Lewis has a decent frame), a decent rebounder, an decent shotblocker, and weak playing either post. His D is better than Lewis', and he's a better shotblocker, but aside from that there aren't many dissimilarities.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Bosh will be a bust. He's Joe Smith part duex.

Doesn't have the heart and is too soft/skinny for the NBA.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Hmmm, I'm a bit confused. I have never seen Bosh play, but I was under the impression that he is a future PF in the league, who needs to fill out his frame, not a SF. So where are the KG/Odom comparisons coming from? 

I've heard Bosh compared to everyone from Lamar Odom to Tim Duncan to Brad Sellers, who, besides being tall, have completely different games. Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Titus (Mar 17, 2003)

Bosh = Chris Washburn


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

not that i want to force him into a foreign position but does bosh have the versatility to ever play sf in the league? how's his lateral quickness?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rosenthall</b>!
> Hmmm, I'm a bit confused. I have never seen Bosh play, but I was under the impression that he is a future PF in the league, who needs to fill out his frame, not a SF. So where are the KG/Odom comparisons coming from?
> 
> I've heard Bosh compared to everyone from Lamar Odom to Tim Duncan to Brad Sellers, who, besides being tall, have completely different games. Can anyone enlighten me?


Bosh doesn't have the dribbles to play SF but he has the quickness and dare I say range (gulp!) to play it.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

bosh will never play sf, like others have said he cannot handle the ball like a sf should. his future in the league is pf and i compare him to sheed wallace. an athletic pf that has decent post moves as well as a reliable outside shot - good help defender and should often haved double digit rebound games. right now bosh and lampe are the best players outside of the big three in the draft.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm merely speculating here because I haven't talked anyone that I know at Tech but with Ed Nelson, 2001-2002 ACC Freshman of the Year, transferring I have to think that Bosh is staying around and his role is increasing much more.

I've always said Bosh is a two year player because that is what Coach Hewitt has told me. But now with this move of Nelson, Bosh _has_ to see the ball more. He didn't get enough touches last year. When the Jackets needed a bucket Marvin Lewis usually got the call. Bosh needs to carry the team and have a Carmelo like season. Thats when he'll prove himself.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> I'm merely speculating here because I haven't talked anyone that I know at Tech but with Ed Nelson, 2001-2002 ACC Freshman of the Year, transferring I have to think that Bosh is staying around and his role is increasing much more.
> 
> I've always said Bosh is a two year player because that is what Coach Hewitt has told me. But now with this move of Nelson, Bosh _has_ to see the ball more. He didn't get enough touches last year. When the Jackets needed a bucket Marvin Lewis usually got the call. Bosh needs to carry the team and have a Carmelo like season. Thats when he'll prove himself.


sorry, #4 pick means he'll leave this year.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> sorry, #4 pick means he'll leave this year.


Huh?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Huh?


 What do you think he meant? If your are top 5, you come out.:|


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh?


just doing some speculating of my own. seeing as how he's probably going to be selected in the top 5, i find it pretty unlikely he won't enter the draft.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm slower than Shawn Kemp. My bad. While I agree whole heartedly that he _should_ come out I don't know if he _will_ come out. Bosh is kinda like Okafor in a sense that they both get it done in the classroom. He's a smart kid, comes from a good family with a nice living, and he's still raw. Don't be surprised or shocked if he stays thats all I'm saying. But yes, I agree if I'm a top 5 pick I'm good as gone.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> not that i want to force him into a foreign position but does bosh have the versatility to ever play sf in the league? how's his lateral quickness?


This question has yet to be answered. There's a few of us who position players by *who they guard* and don't give a bleep about "what position they play on offense"(whatever that's supposed to mean).

Last year the write up on Gooden said he had the lateral quickness to guard some 3's. I wanted him for that reason. The Bull picked JW and signed Donyell Marshall. Marshall is OK at the 3 but gets burned by quicker 3's. The void I saw last year has been closed somewhat but still remains.

Can anybody size up Bosh *guarding* opposing 3's for me/us?

Thanks in advance if you can.  
Sorry for being so snotty.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

thanks for reclarifying my question. better or worse than gooden for wing defense potential? i would guess better but i don't really know.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

there is no question bosh is a greater athlete than gooden, possibly a better defender already? i am not sure, someone that watches the acc more would know how good he is on the perimiter as i have only seen him play in four games.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Justin, I would like to hear your imput on the Chris Bosh/Joe Smith comparison.

I liked Bosh in the McD's game last spring, but after watching him play a few times this past season, everything about his game rings of Smith to me. Bosh might have an inch on him...


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

How can you even put Bosh in the same class as Joe Smith? Chris Bosh is above and beyond Joe Smith in almost every aspect that a GM with any basketball IQ at all would look for. Chris Bosh has amazing handle , Freakish Length, with a fine Jump shot up to 3 point land. I beleive he also has the intangibles like heart and the drive to improve and will add bulk befor he plays in the NBA. How could you not take Bosh with the #4 pick? I see to much of Kevin Garnett in him to even question it.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> How can you even put Bosh in the same class as Joe Smith? Chris Bosh is above and beyond Joe Smith in almost every aspect that a GM with any basketball IQ at all would look for. Chris Bosh has amazing handle , Freakish Length, with a fine Jump shot up to 3 point land. I beleive he also has the intangibles like heart and the drive to improve and will add bulk befor he plays in the NBA. How could you not take Bosh with the #4 pick? I see to much of Kevin Garnett in him to even question it.


Yeah, how could I put Joe Smith and Chris Bosh in the same class? Joe Smith dominated the ACC for two seasons, while Bosh has done nothing of the sort as of yet. Bosh showed some promise, but he's not KG. He doesn't have the handles, and he definitely doesn't have Garnett's lateral quickness. Bosh's frame and methodical offensive style remind me of Joe Smith a lot. Smith might not have had college 3-point range while he played for Maryland, but he does now. Bosh could have an inch on Smith, but the height difference is negligable. Bosh's skinny frame is what bothers me the most right now.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

I have not heard anything about Chris Bosh declaring. He is probably the last underclassmen with great potential that was speculated to declare that hasn't. Any word on when and if he is declaring?


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

Dog, Joe Smith never dominated any one. I was a big Maryland fan for year and he did nothing of the sort. He was abused on a nightly basis and never deserved a #1 selection. Rasheed Wallace, Tim Duncan, Antonio Mcdyess, Shareef Abdur-Rahim. All players in or around the same class as Joe, and you want to say he was a dominate player. I dont care about stats. Chris Bosh is already beyound Joe Smith in just one year of college. Do you know what handles are dog? Chris Bosh use to play gaurd and does have superior laterell quickness than that of Joe Smith. I never said Chris Bosh was Kevin Garnett. I said he was in the same breed. And why does his skinny frame bother you? Do you remember Tim Duncan's build in his freshman year? How about Kevin Garnett? Antonio Mcdyess was 215 himself in1995. Nothing to be excited about. Bosh is active on the glass and doesn't play scared. He just needs experience. Joe Smith has been known to play timid and never wanted the spotlight. Chris Bosh has length. Real length....not Joe Smith length. If Chris Bosh isn't even as good as Joe Smith then i don't beleive any one would be considering him in the top #4 picks based on potential. Come on dog bring more than that.:sour:


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

ive only seen him play once and i didnt get the impression that he could be a great nba player. he dosent really play with much emotion and i think he is a potential bust. i could be wrong though cuz again ive only seen him once.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> Dog, Joe Smith never dominated any one. I was a big Maryland fan for year and he did nothing of the sort. He was abused on a nightly basis and never deserved a #1 selection. Rasheed Wallace, Tim Duncan, Antonio Mcdyess, Shareef Abdur-Rahim. All players in or around the same class as Joe, and you want to say he was a dominate player.


http://www.terrapinstats.com/profile.php?playerid=318

I believe the profiler is referring to you in that last line. National Player of the Year as a freshman? Man, what was I thinking?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bruno34115</b>!
> ive only seen him play once and i didnt get the impression that he could be a great nba player. he dosent really play with much emotion and i think he is a potential bust. i could be wrong though cuz again ive only seen him once.


he might end up having a career like Eddie Griffin has had so far. The only question is does he want to become great or is he going to be satisfied being an medicore player.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> he might end up having a career like Eddie Griffin has had so far. The only question is does he want to become great or is he going to be satisfied being an medicore player.


griffin seems like a decent comparison. is he the better shotblocker of the two? eddie sent them back at seton hall.

anyone have a decent estimate of bosh's vert? please tell me its up around 40...


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> griffin seems like a decent comparison. is he the better shotblocker of the two? eddie sent them back at seton hall.
> ...


as skinny as he is I bet its around 36-38 inches.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> I believe the profiler is referring to you in that last line. National Player of the Year as a freshman? Man, what was I thinking?



Okay so you feed me stats and that is suppose to prove a players worth? Come on bro your spittin garbage! That just shows that he peaked at an early age. Chris Bosh hasn't even began to tap his potential and he is already a all around better talent then Joe Smith. If this wasn't true then would youd draft "Joe Smith" ahead of T.J. Ford.......Think dog Think!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Bosh=33-35 inches, but athleticism is more than vertical (as I'm sure you know), and he definitely classifies as a freak!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so you feed me stats and that is suppose to prove a players worth? Come on bro your spittin garbage! That just shows that he peaked at an early age. Chris Bosh hasn't even began to tap his potential and he is already a all around better talent then Joe Smith. If this wasn't true then would youd draft "Joe Smith" ahead of T.J. Ford.......Think dog Think!


Hey...I'm not using stats to back anything up. I'm telling you who Chris Bosh reminds me of. I'm not even saying where I would draft Chris Bosh. Just that I remember a guy named Joe Smith who was a really dominant ACC player, who reminds me a lot of Chris Bosh.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> http://www.terrapinstats.com/profile.php?playerid=318




take a look at these stats dogg. Where'z tha Luv for Chris Bosh?

PPG 15.7 RPG 9.0 APG 1.2 SPG 1.0 FG% 56 3PG% 47 TO 2.3
MIN 31


Are you smoking rock? How does that not resembel Kevin Garnett?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The assists, KG can handle the ball and pass like a guard, Bosh can't, that is why Bosh won't be able to play SF.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You just ripped on me for using stats to try and back up my point, even though I wasn't - and now you are bringing up stats? Huh? 

Averaging 15 ppg in the ACC is nice for a freshman, but it doesn't make you Kevin Garnett. Bosh's numbers were actually lower in conference play, something else that caught my eye.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> You just ripped on me for using stats to try and back up my point, even though I wasn't - and now you are bringing up stats? Huh?
> 
> Averaging 15 ppg in the ACC is nice for a freshman, but it doesn't make you Kevin Garnett. Bosh's numbers were actually lower in conference play, something else that caught my eye.




I only used stats because you found the need too. You just had to show me how good Joe Smith was back in tha day, even though i watched him myself. But thanks for reminding me dog! So you still didn't answer the question. If Chris Bosh is no better than Joe......Then if you were a GM would you take a Joe Smith clone with a top 4 choice?


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

He decides Friday


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> I only used stats because you found the need too. You just had to show me how good Joe Smith was back in tha day, even though i watched him myself. But thanks for reminding me dog! So you still didn't answer the question. If Chris Bosh is no better than Joe......Then if you were a GM would you take a Joe Smith clone with a top 4 choice?


Why do you think I put the comparison out there in the first place? This is a three man draft. Anything can happen at #4, but I would have serious reservations about taking Bosh there. If I were a GM picking at #4, I would hope that he'd stay in school.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you think I put the comparison out there in the first place? This is a three man draft. Anything can happen at #4, but I would have serious reservations about taking Bosh there. If I were a GM picking at #4, I would hope that he'd stay in school.



No Dog your wrong. This is a 5 man draft with T.J. Ford and Chris Bosh as the other two can't misses. Think befor you speak bro.


----------



## desert lobster (May 3, 2003)

Ford's a bust in the making!


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>desert lobster</b>!
> Ford's a bust in the making!


Come on Dog, why are you hatin on T.J.? He is by far a bust infact he is quite the opposite. His court vision is unreal! No one in the nba has his vision excluding Jason Kidd. He is mega quick with a 44" vertical. Proven winner, only losing one game in HighSchool. I would take him with the #5 pick no questions asked. Don't try and feed me garbage about him being to small or not having a good Jumper. He is a PURE point gaurd. Improves everyone around him. I love this kid.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

you cant compare a freshmans #'s in the ACC to garnett in tha NBA. it jus doesnt work like that. bosh is good yes...but very few big men have teh handles of KG, and ive seen Bosh play. And he wont be a KG, and this kid needs to bulk up big time


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.terrapinstats.com/profile.php?playerid=318
> ...


Joe never won nat'l player of the year as a frosh. G Rob was nat'l player of the year that year. Smith was nat'l frosh of the year. Smith did win nat'l player of the year as a soph. Also I agree with you that Smith was very dominant in college. Still his game was best suited for college. He was undersized as a 4 and too slow to be a 3 in the NBA. KG and McDyess were my picks for the top players in that draft year...yes KG was that good in HS. I could tell Smith didn't have what it took to be a star in the pros but he would be a solid player. He had a great rook year but it went down from there. But his potential was high much like Bosh's but once again like I said not better than KG's but higher than McDyess. McDyess was just a better player as far as size and athleticism. Honestly I do not really see major similarities between Joe's and Chris's game. To me Bosh is an earlier version of McDyess with better range and handles. They were both underweight 4's with unbelivable athleticism and ability to sky for boards. To me that is Bosh's bets asset because I can see him being a very effective rebounder in the pros added more muscle. The KG comparisons are also warrented as far as quickness and athleticism. Dribbles (gulp!) and range are also there but Bosh is not as good of a passer as KG but KG averaged less than 2 apg in his rook year. Also KG was ten times more aggresive on offense and defense than Bosh. Bosh's biggest problem is being too timid at times. Joe was slow and he never had range beyond 17 feet in college. Joe was also no where near Bosh's athleticism. I never quite got the comparisons between the two. As most posters know at the beginning I compared Bosh to a more athletic Duncan but I compare him to a McDyess with a jumper. 

As to the poster that posted the weights...you are right. McDyess was 220 as a frosh and Duncan was 227. None of them could be called a "small" guy today. But then there is Camby. Bosh definitely needs to do major conditioning. Bosh's frame reminds me of Camby's more than McDyess or Duncan because you knew they were gonna get heavier and bigger in time. I think Bosh just has a naturally small frame...you know like one of those frames in which no matter how much you work out or eat you just won't get bigger (ex. KG)...so he might have to work two or three times as hard in the gym. Of course this does not mean he won't be strong he will just be small. KG is actually much stronger than his size indicates. When I always said that Bosh needed to bulk up I actually meant he needed to get stronger not neccessarily bigger. 220-225 might just be the best size Bosh should play with...note: KG is only 220. Becuz Bosh can utilize his quickness. His athleticism and hops should allow him to overcome the size of other 4s on offense and rebounding. Post defense might be a hige problem though.

For Skywalker...Bosh's vertical is about 34-35 which is very good for a player his height. He can sky no doubt...near Amare but Amare is ten times more aggressive. Eddie Griffin are good comparisons but Bosh is way more athletic and a better rebounder but everywhere else is pretty much even...in fact I really like that comparison...kudos for the person that came out with that...becuz I also see Bosh having similar seasons in his two seasons as Griffin. I will stress again that Bosh is NOT ready and a lot of impatient people might be pisst off. Realistic rook numbers for Bosh are 20 mpg, 7 ppg, 6 rpg, 1 bpg. His peak should be 18-21 ppg, 11-12 rpg, 1-2 bpg...of course that is potential meaning he might never get there. Also Griffin is a much better shotblocker...his blocking anticipation and aggressiveness on the defensive end is much higher.

All in all Bosh has tremendous potential and any GM willing to bypass that potential after Lebron, Darko, and Melo must be brave. But I am hearing good things about Lampe and in the end he might actually be a better prospect than Bosh but we will see in my mock :grinning: .

Well those are my thoughts.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

For those who are still speculating...

Bosh WILL enter the 2003 NBA Draft.

This is what Bosh's HS coach said...for those who can't wait til Friday.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Joe never won nat'l player of the year as a frosh. G Rob was nat'l player of the year that year. Smith was nat'l frosh of the year. Smith did win nat'l player of the year as a soph. Also I agree with you that Smith was very dominant in college. Still his game was best suited for college. He was undersized as a 4 and too slow to be a 3 in the NBA. KG and McDyess were my picks for the top players in that draft year...yes KG was that good in HS. I could tell Smith didn't have what it took to be a star in the pros but he would be a solid player. He had a great rook year but it went down from there. But his potential was high much like Bosh's but once again like I said not better than KG's but higher than McDyess. McDyess was just a better player as far as size and athleticism. Honestly I do not really see major similarities between Joe's and Chris's game. To me Bosh is an earlier version of McDyess with better range and handles. They were both underweight 4's with unbelivable athleticism and ability to sky for boards. To me that is Bosh's bets asset because I can see him being a very effective rebounder in the pros added more muscle. The KG comparisons are also warrented as far as quickness and athleticism. Dribbles (gulp!) and range are also there but Bosh is not as good of a passer as KG but KG averaged less than 2 apg in his rook year. Also KG was ten times more aggresive on offense and defense than Bosh. Bosh's biggest problem is being too timid at times. Joe was slow and he never had range beyond 17 feet in college. Joe was also no where near Bosh's athleticism. I never quite got the comparisons between the two. As most posters know at the beginning I compared Bosh to a more athletic Duncan but I compare him to a McDyess with a jumper.
> ...


Bosh has Camby's body, but not his explosiveness. He isn't nearly as light on his feet. 

McDyess is all about power. Bosh has none. 

Bosh more athletic than Griffin? Not in a million years! BTW, Griffin only played one year of college ball. 

Bosh's key NBA attribute is his "length", just like Garnett. However, I don't see Bosh being able to take his game out on the perimeter like KG does.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> How can you even put Bosh in the same class as Joe Smith? Chris Bosh is above and beyond Joe Smith in almost every aspect that a GM with any basketball IQ at all would look for. Chris Bosh has amazing handle , Freakish Length, with a fine Jump shot up to 3 point land. I beleive he also has the intangibles like heart and the drive to improve and will add bulk befor he plays in the NBA. How could you not take Bosh with the #4 pick? I see to much of Kevin Garnett in him to even question it.


and you don't think those GMs thought the same thing about smith before he was drafted #1 IN THE ENTIRE DRAFT?!?

now, i'm not saying your denial is wrong, b/c frankly, i haven't seen bosh play all that much, but to overwhelmingly deny any comparison to joe smith just seems ludicrious given joe's history...


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>desert lobster</b>!
> Ford's a bust in the making!



agree, ford's totally a dog, dog. "can't miss" . . . . [laughter rings out] - as i said in another thread . . . he's bj tyler all over again, with a bit of mateen cleaves added . . . where's that player going? going to get yet another layup attempt swatted.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> agree, ford's totally a dog, dog. "can't miss" . . . . [laughter rings out] - as i said in another thread . . . he's bj tyler all over again, with a bit of mateen cleaves added . . . where's that player going? going to get yet another layup attempt swatted.


is he really that much shorter than iverson?


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> agree, ford's totally a dog, dog. "can't miss" . . . . [laughter rings out] - as i said in another thread . . . he's bj tyler all over again, with a bit of mateen cleaves added . . . where's that player going? going to get yet another layup attempt swatted.


Come on at least make an educated jab at me dogg! How do you come up with T.J. Ford when you combine tyler and cleaves? Put down the pipe. T.J. is a "POINT"........."GAURD"!! He gets assists.Makes players better.Sets the tempo.Sees plays 3 steps ahead of any one on the court. Has heart and is a winner. No ....No....Your right i dont want any of those qualities in the player that is going to be handling the ball the most for my team bro. Your game is weak bro!


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Joe Smith and Bosh will also have similar careers.

Joe Smith early on was a very good player. He could hit the outside jumper to about 21 ft., he had some quick post moves, he could use both hands, good all-around talent in general, but as he got banged around in the league, he slowly turned into a "perimeter PF".

That'll be exactly what happens to bosh. He lacks the intensity to make up for his lack of bulk, so as he starts getting banged around inside, he will slowly being to drift out towards the perimeter.

Remember I called it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BagFullOTreez</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on at least make an educated jab at me dogg! How do you come up with T.J. Ford when you combine tyler and cleaves? Put down the pipe. T.J. is a "POINT"........."GAURD"!! He gets assists.Makes players better.Sets the tempo.Sees plays 3 steps ahead of any one on the court. Has heart and is a winner. No ....No....Your right i dont want any of those qualities in the player that is going to be handling the ball the most for my team bro. Your game is weak bro!


:yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigChris</b>!
> Joe Smith and Bosh will also have similar careers.
> 
> Joe Smith early on was a very good player. He could hit the outside jumper to about 21 ft., he had some quick post moves, he could use both hands, good all-around talent in general, but as he got banged around in the league, he slowly turned into a "perimeter PF".
> ...


damn, and here i was hopin' for a stromile swift...

serious love the show^ but i think bosh will be a great player regardless. shooting touch with good athleticism and frame and feel for the game doesn't come along that often at 6'10...you just don't know how long it will take to blossom. from what i've heard (seriously people i need a ****ing video over here) he should be a very solid post threat with the ability to hit the J or slash to the basket. he could develop a much improved handle...and he will be given time to do so on an NBA bench. same goes for his shot...and he's already a great (percentage) shooter in college. needs to get bigger and learn how to use his quickness to manouver and rebound against the big lugs of the nba...and hopefully learns to do so quickly. i think bosh will start coming along nicely by the middle of his second year...but most of the top teams (in draft terms) don't have star power forwards (denver, cleveland, toronto, miami, LAC, etc) so expect him to get some decent development minutes. 

the more i think of it, this draft gets better and better. this is a great influx of talented (although raw) big men. those that NEED point guards and wing men will be able to select from some good ones. 

how much would you want 2 picks in this years draft? go big with lampe and pick up sofoklis as well? i get this feeling this is going to be a great draft...but the choices after #3 become VERY difficult obviously...


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm jumping into this discussion way too late but I think Joe Smith and Chris Bosh are a decent comparision when looking at their college careers. 

Smith was dominate at Maryland. He was much more effective than Bosh was. I never saw Bosh take over a game at Tech. Mostly it was because the offense flowed through their guards and Bosh was doubled down low. But he just didn't take games over like Smith did. Now who do I think will become the better of the two? Bosh. Go figure.

Smith has really fallen from grace in the NBA. He is a role player for the T-Wolves. Who would have thunk it? Everything that has been said is already posted. 

On another note...while my theory of Bosh is now thrown out the window, I have to wonder what is going on at Tech. Bosh, who has openly said he wants to get a degree and holds a 3.25 GPA, is leaving early. Ed Nelson, former ACC Rookie of the Year, is bolting. Last year starte Halston Lane left in midseason. Anthony McHenry left the team in midseason citing a loss of passion for the game. He later returned. 

I know Coach Hewitt really well. He's a great guy but there is something fishy going on within the Tech program. All things aren't so 'peachy' in the ATL if you ask me.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Bosh is some what like KG, both are tweeners and are not great low post scorers. But I don't think Bosh has the competitive drive KG has.

That really is the only thing I question about Bosh. He is a great athlete, he has a improving jump shot and should be a solid rebounder in the future. But his competitive drive is some what lacking at times. He doesn't seem to be passionate about the game.

But if he is passionate about the game he should be a very solid player, top 5 pick.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> ...his competitive drive is some what lacking at times. He doesn't seem to be passionate about the game. But if he is passionate about the game he should be a very solid player, top 5 pick.


I disagree. That is just his personality. He has an unbelievable passion for the game. This is a first to the gym, last to leave kind of player. He isn't a 'let me dunk it on you then get on camera' kind of a player. That isn't GT. He's very sound and very solid. His drive shouldn't be a question here.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

FYI...it's official now.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> I disagree. That is just his personality. He has an unbelievable passion for the game. This is a first to the gym, last to leave kind of player. He isn't a 'let me dunk it on you then get on camera' kind of a player. That isn't GT. He's very sound and very solid. His drive shouldn't be a question here.


 That just means he is a gym rat. I believe all great players have a passion and intensity they bring to the game. I would compare Bosh to Jermaine O'Neal but O'Neal was much more aggressive and passionate early in his career. Chris Bosh is not a intense type of guy true but you have to have some degree of aggressive behavior to your game to be great.


Also Mr Young:

Take a look at my article on the "editorials" board, it is on athletes and aggression. PM me what you think about it and how it relates to what you have noticed in scouting...


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> That just means he is a gym rat. I believe all great players have a passion and intensity they bring to the game. I would compare Bosh to Jermaine O'Neal but O'Neal was much more aggressive and passionate early in his career. Chris Bosh is not a intense type of guy true but you have to have some degree of aggressive behavior to your game to be great.
> 
> 
> ...



Come on bro, Chris Bosh plays with both aggression and emotion. Not that those qualities make a player by any means. But if your only knock on a player is he is not aggressive enough is a remark that a fan would make not a GM. A GM would see Chris Bosh's skill and not pass up on that with the 4th pick. A GM will get a great basketball mind and motivator to work with his young kids, as those kids represent the future for his well being.Let me guess you probably said the same things about Yao Ming on this board last year. Come on dog, stop hatin on Bosh and go post about some one your educated on.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Come on bro, Chris Bosh plays with both aggression and emotion. Not that those qualities make a player by any means. But if your only knock on a player is he is not aggressive enough is a remark that a fan would make not a GM. A GM would see Chris Bosh's skill and not pass up on that with the 4th pick. A GM will get a great basketball mind and motivator to work with his young kids, as those kids represent the future for his well being.Let me guess you probably said the same things about Yao Ming on this board last year. Come on dog, stop hatin on Bosh and go post about some one your educated on.


 Ok first off aggression and motivation are what makes great players great. All of the greats MJ, Ali, Rice, Montana, Bird.... alll of them succeeded because they were mentaly aggressive and were extreme competitors that uses anger and frustration to get the best out of there abilities. 

You clam I don't know what I'm talking about but I suggest you take a look at my article on the editorial board, it is called "competitive aggression in sports". Maybe it is you that needs to get educated on the topic....

And Chris Bosh is obviously are great talent, great athlete and great player. But for him to be really great he has to be more competitive and more aggressive. At times he slacks off but that could just be he was superior to the competition in college. But I say again he better act more aggressive in the NBA if he really wants to be great. I did have him ranked as the second best pro prospect in college, but to be great he will have to be more than that.


----------

